# HerbieQ - Iowa



## herbieq (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello All,

My name is Herb and I was referred by my friend Mike (a.k.a. mikey2gunz) and this is really a great forum.

I fell in love with BBQ back when I was a kitchen manager for Red Hot & Blue BBQ franchise in 2000. I was a corporate trainer - opening two other stores in Iowa and then the franchisee decided to pull out and close all their stores in our state. Since then, I've always been on the search for good tasting "Q" and my personal friends have also developed a love for smoked meat. Often times we will travel far a wide to sample various styles of BBQ.

So here I am - ready to explore all areas in the production and consumption of this wonderful thing we call BBQ.

I work full-time at a utility company and recently obtained a part-time position working the pit at Dickey's BBQ Restaurants (Texas Pit BBQ). I'm doing this for experience and my general craving for BBQ. Oh, and the extra money will help me further my BBQ cause. ;-)

Look forward to _meating_ new people here. :-)

HerbieQ

P.S. Also known as the Critic Doctor 
http://www.criticdoctor.com


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome to SMF HerbieQ. Glad to have you and Mike refered you to the best Q forum on the net. Looking forward to your posts. You might sign up for Jeff's 5-day eCourse to get ya up to speed.

Keep Smokin


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 30, 2007)

don't believe a dang thing this guy sez!

anyway, herb's been a friend for more than 25 years and we do enjoy eating Q, attending film fests, writing screenplays, viewing, and reviewing films.

as soon as i figure out the smoker, i'll have him out for a meal...until then, he's gotta keep searching! we've an ongoing argument on what kinda meat rub belongs! he's a good guy so give him a nice SMF welcome!!!


mike


----------



## meowey (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you joined!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## jts70 (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome, glad you are here


----------



## buddy (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey Herb. Welcome!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF HerbieQ, pull up a chair and jump right in the smoke is thin and blue!!! 

Great site you have there Herb, very interesting, maybe you and Mike can put your heads together and come up with a screenplay were bbq is involved.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Glad you found us!!!


----------



## msmith (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum HerbieQ


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome Herb -

One thing we're good at here is production and consumption of BBQ!


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 31, 2007)

welcome aboard... this is a great forum.. rarely does a question go unanswered if you ever have one..


----------



## Dutch (Mar 31, 2007)

Seeing the moniker "HerbieQ", I envision a white VW bug with the #51 on the doors and hood converted to smoker.

Herb, glad that Mike is a good enough friend to steer you to this great site. I know you'll make visiting SMF at least a daily occurrence (if not more).

Glad to see there is somebody out there that is willing to criticize the Movie Critics. Can't believe the number of times I've left a movie that was a downright waste of money thinking to meself "What the heck was that critic thinking??" or wondering if we even watched the same movie.

Glad your here and Enjoy!!


----------



## ultramag (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF HerbieQ!!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## cheech (Mar 31, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF forum.

Sounds like you may be able to share some great ideas, recipes, and techniques as well as take away some too.

Glad you found us


----------



## monty (Mar 31, 2007)

Happy to see you here, Herb! We're a fun family type forum. There is a tremendous amount of information in our pages and if you can't find the answer someone here will have it! And we love food porn! Post pics of your triumphs as well as you failures. The whole thing is a learning experience!

Cheers!


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## herbieq (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks PigCicles - I look forward to more chat.

Herb


----------



## up in smoke (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice ta meet ya! May your time here be as pleasant as mine! Good forum, good folk and good Q! Good Gawd!


----------



## herbieq (Apr 1, 2007)

That's very creative - I like it! People might think my car is overheating, but really I am preparing for some overeating. :-)

Yes - very cool site!

I know the feeling. Yes - it feels good when I give praise to a critic that nailed a really good review - or lash out at someone who wrote rediculous commentary. It's all in good fun, though.

Herb


----------



## herbieq (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks, ultramag!

Herb


----------



## herbieq (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks cajun_1! And if Cajun is your specialty, I love it!

Herb


----------



## squeezy (Apr 1, 2007)

And a big Canadian welcome from me dude! Hope you enjoy this forum at least half as much as me ......

Squeezy


----------



## herbieq (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, yeah.

I wish Roger Ebert would incorporate a BBQ at his film festival. Maybe we should give them the idea! Might be a good way for them to raise money and awareness.

Hurry up - I'm hungry! Oh, and go light on the rub. ;-)

Herb


----------



## herbieq (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks, Meowey!

Herb


----------



## herbieq (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you jts70!

Herb


----------



## herbieq (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks, Buddy! You're a pal. :-)

Herb


----------



## herbieq (Apr 1, 2007)

That's a nice, hearty welcome! 

Thanks tonto1117 - I appreciate your kind words about my site. If Mike and I did anything on a film level - maybe a cool documentary on Smoking Meats Forum. We'll see. ;-)

Herb


----------



## herbieq (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks, msmith!

Herb


----------



## herbieq (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks DeejayDebi - consumption is KEY. :-)

Herb


----------



## herbieq (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks! I will have plenty of questions.

Herb


----------



## herbieq (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks, Cheech! Look forward to it.

Herb


----------



## herbieq (Apr 1, 2007)

Sounds like a great source of info!

Food porn? Scary. ;-)

Herb


----------



## herbieq (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks, Gunslinger!

Herb


----------



## herbieq (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm sure I'll have a good time with this forum!

Herb


----------



## herbieq (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks, dude! I'm sure this will be fun and educational.

Herb


----------



## mikey2gunz (Apr 2, 2007)

Herb- 

I learned the first time I tried the new smoker....less rub. I smoked some beef ribs Sunday....holy cow they were tasty. Plenty of extra, I'll give you a call. I like the idea of a smoker at Ebertfest, done right it'd be a _major blockbuster_.

Mike


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!  A fun site with lots of characters!  When you have questions, there will be answers!!


----------



## herbieq (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks! I will have to browse the site and get a taste of everything.

Herb


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome from the state that is round on each end and hi in the center (Ohio)


----------

